# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Người mua  đánh giá ra sao về Phố Xanh Bến Tre

## tenten

với tiềm lực tài chính mạnh mẽ cùng sự uy tín và tên tuổi của gia đình trên môi trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất Bến Tre. chủ TNHH MTV TM DV quy hoạch Bảo Trâm khẳng định: hoàn toàn có thể đảm bảo được tất cả nhu cầu của bạn về tiện nghi cũng như quy trình nhiều dự án công trình lớn bé dại cùng với túi tiền phù hợp.



Bảo Trâm Land thời gian qua sẽ thực hành nhiều dự án công trình giống như khu dân cư Tân Phú Đông, trung tâm người ở Green House,… bao gồm không hề không nhắc đến dự án công trình khu dân cư Phố Xanh Phú Tân.
thời điểm qua lượt tìm tòi trên các trang social cho biết thêm Phố Xanh được rất nhiều người tiêu dùng quan tâm và chọn.

Liệu dự án công trình Phố Xanh xuất hiện thật sự thu hút người mua hay là không cũng như khách hàng đánh giá ra sao?

nhằm tìm hiểu về các định hình về dự án, Bắc Miền Tây – ĐXMT đã có 1 cuộc khảo sát cùng với các nhà đầu tư sẽ lựa chọn khu dân sinh sống Phố xanh. nhằm đào bới về nhiều định hình chân thực nhất, mời người tiêu dùng cùng xem thêm các content chính dưới đây !

độ lớn dự án trung tâm dân sinh sống Phố Xanh đc khách hàng đánh giá thế nào?

khu dân ở Phố Xanh được nằm trên khu đất xuất hiện tổng diện tích là 35.000 m2 cùng với con đường nội bộ 6m cũng như đc trải nhựa. Tổng số dự án cùng với 80 sản phẩm, các đặc điểm bao gồm: Đất Lô Nền, Nhà Phố và khu biệt thự.

Lối phong cách thiết kế tân phong cách cổ điển được khách hàng nổi bật quy hoạch cho các dịch vụ Nhà Đất và biệt thự thuộc trung tâm người ở Phố Xanh.

Đây có thể nói rằng là 1 trong dự án công trình cùng với độ lớn rộng lớn tại thị trường Bất Động Sản Bến Tre.

trung tâm dân ở Phố Xanh Bến Tre xuất hiện nhiều tập hợp ích lợi gì?

ngoài độ lớn rộng lớn của dự án, trung tâm dân cư Phố Xanh còn sở hữu hơn 50+ tiện ích văn minh cũng như phục vụ sang trọng, đáp ứng được các nhu cầu vào cuộc sống và sinh hoạt của người dân. không dừng lại ở đó cư dân Phố Xanh còn được dùng nhiều kỹ thuật tiên tiến như: điện năng lượng mặt trời và tập hợp technology Smarthome mà chủ đầu tư Bảo Trâm sẽ trang bị.

bên cạnh đó, khu dân cư chất lượng cao Phố Xanh còn những tiện ích điển hình như: Shophouse phục vụ, nội khu khu thương mại – Thương mại dịch vụ and dịch vụ, shop điện máy, quán ăn – quán ăn, café phố, khu thể dục đa năng, khu sinh hoạt hiệp hội cộng đồng, ngôi nhà trẻ and khu trung tâm thương mại trẻ em, phòng khám, bãi đỗ xe, hệ thống điện & đèn đường hiện đại, tập hợp camera an ninh 24/7, công viên cây xanh cùng rất nhiều tiện ích nội khu khác.



bên cạnh đó, trong những nhà trên khu dân cư Phố Xanh Phú Tân đều đc trang bị có thêm tập hợp lợi ích công nghệ thông thái Smart trang chủ 4.0. với những tiện ích technology này để giúp cuộc sống của người dân trở thành văn minh hóa hơn. Đây cũng là một trong những yếu tố nhằm dự án công trình sức hút đông đảo người mua tâm điểm & chọn dự án giống như hiện nay.

địa điểm dự án công trình Phố Xanh được nhà đầu tư đánh giá như thế nào?

trung tâm dân cư sang trọng Phố Xanh khi là dự án tổ hợp Đất Lô, Nhà Và Đất và biệt thự, nằm ở ngay mặt tiền con đường Sân Bia gần kề mặt đường Nguyễn Thị Định. vị trí dự án nằm gần tại trục đường chính chưa đến đường lớn Đồng Khởi 200m, phường Phú Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh Bến Tre.

đồng thời dự án còn gần kề với khá nhiều đường khác như: Nguyễn Huệ, Nguyễn Văn Cánh, Đoàn Hoàng Minh đồng thời đó là những đường gắn kết chốn trong địa điểm.

hoàn toàn có thể thấy hạ tầng giao thông tại dự án công trình trung tâm dân cư Phố Xanh cực kỳ ăn nhập, sát cùng với những tuyến đường lớn trong khu vực. không chỉ có thế con đường nội bộ tại dự án rộng lớn rộng 6m và được trải nhựa toàn khu dân cư, việc đó giúp đến người dân có thể di chuyển thuận tiện and thuận tiện rộng.

di dời nhanh gọn tới:

Chợ Tân Thanh : 900m

Trường Tiểu học Chu Văn An : 500m

Bến xe Bến Tre : 1.9km

hồ nước Trúc Giang : 2.7km

công viên Đồng Khởi : 2km

shop Coopmart Bến Tre : 2.3km

cơ sở y tế quân y Bến Tre : 650m

quy trình thiết kế dự án Phố Xanh cực kỳ thần tốc?

dự án đc thực hành xây dựng nhanh chóng đi theo từng ngày, đồng thời hạ tầng hạ tầng sẽ dần hoàn thiện. ngay giống như số đông nhà đầu tư mua sống thời kỳ một điều vào ở.

chúng tôi liên tục cập nhật những hình ảnh tốt nhất quy trình dự án trung tâm dân cư chất lượng cao Phố Xanh Phú Tân Bến Tre. để nhà đầu tư luôn yên tâm khi chọn đầu tư nơi đây.

nhà TNHH MTV TM DV xây dựng Bảo Trâm hứa hẹn sẽ trở nên phát triển lớn mạnh nhằm phục vụ thị hiếu đến mọi nhà đầu tư and góp phần hỗ trợ tỉnh Bến Tre vươn lên đi lên lớn mạnh để có thể sánh ngang cùng với những thành phố Hồ Chí Minh rộng lớn.

Tin rằng đơn vị Bảo Trâm sẽ hoàn thiện tốt dự án công trình khu người ở đẳng cấp Phố Xanh. Đây khẳng định sẽ là trung tâm người ở mới mẻ không riêng đảm bảo tốt nhu cầu nhà ở cho cư dân mà còn đóng góp thêm phần xác lập nên diện mạo mới đến địa điểm, xúc tiến tiềm năng tài chính tỉnh nhà.

----------

